# 3 days of NE steelhead fishing.....



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Finally got some time off from work, 4 days! I haven't been fishing in two weeks, so of course I fished 3 days in a row. It was good to be on the river again, I love steelhead fishing this time of year, there's just something about it. There were very few other people out fishing, pretty quiet on the river all three days.

*Saturday* was the slowest day, I only landed one small, fresh hen:









She came on a jig/waxie under a bobber. I bounced around and fished probably 4-5 runs, fish just seemed off the bite. 

*Sunday* was the best day and also the craziest, weather-wise. When I got to the river, it was a nice overcast, but raining pretty steady. It was warm, 39 degrees at the start. It changed from dark and rainy to light clouds and windy back to dark then to bright bluebird, then back to overcast, all in about two hours:yikes:! The river has been at a steady, stable flow for probably the last 10 days; the water temp has also been consistent lately. I only fished one hole on Sunday, but it was definanetly holding some steelhead.

First cast:









Fat, fresh hen:









Small, fresh little hen:









*Today* it was cold and windy. It was 23 degrees this morning. I fished two holes and hit fish in both. The fish were lethergic and not real aggressive today. It took alittle while to get them to go this morning, but I coaxed two solid bucks:

This one's pretty fresh:









Nice, thick holdover:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Absolutely Beautiful fish.Congrads on your success.Was the lure in the fish on the last pic a yarn fly or spawn bag?
Aaron


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Nice job Jon , are you still fishing the same hole as you been fishing ?*

*Were headed up Wednesday for the day, was the water low ????*


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

nice pics, keep up the good work, and keep posting for those of us who don't get to get out.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

aquaticsanonymous said:


> nice pics, keep up the good work, and keep posting for those of us who don't get to get out.


No doubt one lucky feller there you are Ausable


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm glad to see some sites are happy to have pics. of fish on their forums! Great job considering how hard I'm sure you worked for those fish.

Thanks for sharing and keep them coming.Hen #2 would have been skeins in my freezer as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Bucky Broadside (Dec 27, 2007)

Those fish are gorgeous...keep up the nice work


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Very nice as usual Jon. Good to see it. I miss Grandma's place.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Great job AS, just love those pictures. Makes me feel like I'm there.


----------



## MykissRay (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice MyKiss's there young man! I fish the Au Sable alot and haven't been there recently...I need to get my retired butt moving and head over there.

My favorite place on that river is so clear in my mind right now, thanks for the pictures. 

Purple always works good for me there try it if you haven't.


----------

